# Picture A Day Art Project



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

So... I'm sure everyone has seen the projects where people photograph themselves everyday for a year. Well I'm thinkin about starting one for my 90 gallons reef I started back in July. So things are just starting to get interesting. Corals and fish being added, corals starting to grow finally.

What do you guys think? Also, any recommendations on some possible music for it??


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

That is a great idea!!!! I cant wait to see it


----------



## xyzacorleone (Oct 27, 2010)

This picture are really nice and I really like it very much and this difficult to take this kind of photographs in water and best job.


----------

